# Steering Wheel Vibration



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I was on edmonds looking at some reviews on the Q7. I have noticed that quite a few ppl have mentioned noticable steering wheel vibration. When the problem was presented to the dealerships most of they didnt knw what to do to fix the issue. Many of the owners have stated to haveing things like the tires/rims, axels, drive shafts, etc. replaced. I was curious if any of you guys have had this issue? if so how long did the repairs take and what was the possible cause of this issue? 
Also if anyone can chime in on any other problems they may have had with the Q7? 
Side note: apparently audi is aware of this problem and has issued a technical service bulletin.


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (pratikdhora)*

morning bump....some1 plz....anything would be appreciated.


----------



## jack frost (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (pratikdhora)*

Yes some seem to have a problem mine was in the shop for 3 weeks and they changed the driveshaft which did make a difference. I'm now monitoring the situation after having it back for a week. When I go 120kms per hour I seem to be able to feel a very slight vibration through the steering wheel, but again this vehicle seems sensitive to any road changes compared to my A4 or A3. You would think that the with the size of this vehicle one would'nt be able to feel all these minor bumps and lumps. Maybe I'm not use to driving trucks but the road feel is definitely different. Again, the steering seems to be extremely sensitive to any road change. I also took a Q7 demo and the steering wheel oscilated pretty bad. Obviously there is a problem last I heard a TSB was issued an recommends that the control arms be changed. We'll see what happens. For $75,000 you would expect more. Otherwise it is a great vehicle.


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Steering Wheel Vibration (jack frost)*

ok..well I purchased a Q7 3.6 premium and so far its a blast to drive. thanx for the insight I appreciate it.


----------

